# Incredimail Import Of Contacts & Old Messages



## Larry R (Feb 21, 2009)

I am having an issue with Incredimail. My old computer died so I just purchased a new one. I installed the hard drive from the old computer as an extra drive on the new computer (drive F). On the old computer I was running Incredimail which is where the contacts and messages were stored. Now, I installed Incredimail on the new computer (drive C) and I am trying to import my contacts and messages from drive F to the new computer. This is where I'm having issues. I cannot import the data because I cannot find where the contacts and messages are stored on the old hard drive. I have looked everywhere. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Larry


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Do you still have Incredimail loaded on the old hard drive? If so, use the export function to export it to the desktop where you can import it into your new program.

If not, the data file should be located (by default) at: 

F:\Documents and Settings\"your name"\Local Settings\Application Data\IM


----------



## Larry R (Feb 21, 2009)

Attempting to launch Incredimail on my F drive just brings up Incredimail from my C drive. When I navigate to the folder you are referring to, it does not list contacts or messages. Do you know the actual name of the contact file that I can search for?

Thanks,

Larry


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Open the file path I gave you above. When you have that file open, locate the file named: IncrediMail Data.cab. Copy that to your desktop. Double click on the cab file to open it. Search through there to find the folders from your Incredimail program. They'll be named "inbox.imh and "inbox.imm," and whatever ones you created (or want to retrieve). All will have a .imm and a .imh folder. Right click on them and extract to your desktop. Once you have all the ones you want on your desktop, open IM and open the "import" function. Instruct it to import from IM and from the desktop. Once you get to where it can find folders related to IM, it will show them in the window. You can then choose the ones you want to import and click "next." It will import everything from those folders to your IM. 

You can then delete the stuff off of your desktop.


----------



## Larry R (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok, thank you, I'm getting closer. I found those files and imported all of the folders. The only thing is they were all empty. Also, I'm still not able to retrieve my contacts. Additionally, I'm brand new to Windows Vista and I think it may be preventing me from seeing everything. Plus, every folder I click on while trying to find the cab files it tells me I don't have permission. Do you know how to correct this?

Thanks,

Larry


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm sorry, I don't know anything really about Vista......I've never really worked with it much. 

Hopefully someone else will come along and be able to give you some idea if Vista is being a problem in this situation.


----------

